# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Pb avec XMLBEANS

## guicecal

Bonjour,

Je dois bosser sur un WebService qui utilise XmlBeans qui n'a pas t touch depuis fort longtemps et pour lequel il n'y a plus de sachant dans la socit...

A partir d'eclipse, je gnre bien mon aar et un jar pour xmlbeans....

Par contre quand je lance un test avec SOAP, j'ai le rsultat suivant :


```

```

Je n'arrive pas  rsoudre ce problme :
Cannot load SchemaTypeSystem. Unable to load class with name schemaorg_apache_xmlbeans.system.s56CB9BA59366A44DC62375C30D51A07F.TypeSystemHolder. Make sure the generated binary files are on the classpath.

Une ide ?

----------


## guicecal

Dans mon projet eclipse, j'ai bien un rpertoire avec mes fichiers xsb mais je en trouve nulle part le fichier TypeSystemHolder.class  !

Je pense que le problme vient de l... Comment je peux le gnrer ?

----------


## piopier

Le "sachant"  l'origine du projet a probablement gnr les classes et les xsb  l'aide de la commande wsdl2java, qui te gnre  partir du WSDL le rpertoire schemaorg_apache_xmlbeans/system/ dans lequel il cre les xsb ET la classe dj compile TypeSystemHolder.class

Le hic est que cette classe est  ajouter dans le classpath du projet. Mais en ajoutant schemaorg_apache_xmlbeans/ dans le classpath en tant que "Class Folder", cela exclue les xsb du build...

Si ton "sachant" a fait comme moi, il a d crer un rpertoire spcial pour cette classe :
- src/main/resources/schemaorg_apache_xmlbeans/ contient les xsb mais plus la classe
- src/main/resources/COMPILEES/schemaorg_apache_xmlbeans/system/.../ contient uniquement la classe TypeSystemHolder
- src/main/resources/ est inclus dans le classpath du projet en tant que "source folder" en excluant le sous-rpertoire COMPILEES/ ;  et COMPILEES/ est ajout dans le classpath en tant que "Class folder".


Si tu ne retrouves aucune trace de TypeSystemHolder.class dans le projet, tu devras le regnrer ainsi que toutes les classes du webservice,  l'aide de la commande wsdl2java.

----------


## guicecal

Merci pour la rponse...  ::P: 
J'avais fini par trouver un "sachant" qui m'a aid (pour ma dfense il s'agissait d'un WebService dvelopp par une autre quipe sur un autre site et qui n'avait pas boug de 2 ans !)...

Ce post servira certainement  d'autres personnes dans l'avenir...

----------

